# Barrington Tops Herping



## Acrochordus (Oct 13, 2009)

Im thinking of going up to Barrington Tops NP, just wonted to see if people have gone Herping up there and if have is it any good? 
What is some of the reptiles you have encounted there?
What time of year is best to go up there?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 13, 2009)

So nobody has ever did some Herping in Barrington Tops NP.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 13, 2009)

You're a patient one 

It's good. Lots of things like Stephens Banded Snakes and Angle-headed Dragons. Now is a great time of year for them, they'll be basking on the side of the road or laying eggs.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 13, 2009)

It's okay for herps, I've gotten Yellow-faced Whips, White-lipped Snakes, Red Bellies and Eastern Browns although that is around the lower elevations. Not much in the higher elevations apart from skinks. Lots of Water Dragons along creeks and Bearded Dragons in areas of open forest.


----------



## mchammerjunior (Oct 14, 2009)

Went up there last weekend and saw quite a few reptiles. Got a bad photo of a nice diamond that I saw on the way to Carey's Peak, but he slithered off through the undergrowth to quick for me to get near him. Saw 4 Red Bellies near the Williams and Allyn Rivers, but didnt want to get too close for a photo. Also saw a brown on another track . There is also a few lizards around. Heaps of Elapids on the roads in as well.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks allot guys, nice looking Diamond that you saw mate. Will be heading up there next week soo stay tuned for pictures.
Thanks Tim.


----------

